# Halloween Horrors The Sounds Of Halloween



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://app.box.com/s/a4cmkdru06ws8hwk6k03ngcalxx7zzho*

This is low quality. Sorry. I can't access my lossless copy.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

This ranks as one of my favorites. The album cover art just screams Halloween. They really don't make them like they used to...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Glad you like it. I have this one on vinyl, cassette and cd. I've looked for reel to reel, but haven't found it.


----------



## nostalgiakid125 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ah this one...wonderful album indeed...the strange part is, this I feel is actually one of the original source materials for the halloween sfx tape I had posted a while back about. A LOT of the sound effects on the B-side are on that tape. Just makes me wonder where the rest of them came from. This never had a sequel did it?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Not that I'm aware of no.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

I could of sworn I had a lossless copy of this album on my site.

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2013/10/halloween-horrors.html


----------



## nostalgiakid125 (Feb 13, 2016)

ScarySounds said:


> I could of sworn I had a lossless copy of this album on my site.
> 
> http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2013/10/halloween-horrors.html


lol you do. In fact, that's where I got my copy.


----------

